# Corsair F-24



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Unlike most sailboat owners, I am having a case of "reverse" 10foot-itis - I am downsizing  

On my radar specifically are small folding and trailerable trimarans, of which by specs I like both F-24 and F-28 by Farrier/Corsair. I don't much care for the "center cockpit" and outboard well system of F-27. F-28 seems to be on the expensive side. So, I am concentrating my research on F-24. 

It seems that there are no discussions on those boats here (at least search brings nothing for me). So, if anyone knows anything about these - I would very much welcome your opinion, advice and information!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What did you want to know??

BTW, the current Corsair trimarans can not be called F-boats, since Ian Farrier no longer allows Corsair the use of his name since they parted ways about 10 years ago.

The Corsairs are really fun boats, but they tend to be very wet boats for the most part. They're quite fast as well. Sailing in the teens is not unusual for them. However, they're typically fairly spartan in terms of how they're fitted out-camping stove, porta-pottie, rather than a full galley and marine head-since they're mostly designed and used as racing boats. Both the Corsair 24 and the Corsair 28 are raced as One Designs IIRC.

Another boat you might consider is the Telstar 28. Unlike the Corsair 24 and 28, it has standing headroom of 6' through much of the cabin. While the Corsair 24/28s are specifically designed for racing, the Telstar 28 is designed for cruising.

A third choice is the Quorning Dragonfly, but they are very expensive compared to the Telstar and Corsairs. Quorning just released a new Dragonfly 28, which is available in two editions-the touring and the racing versions.

Some of the Corsairs have a rotating wing mast, others use a fixed spar. Also, most of the Corsairs have running backstays, but no real backstay.

*Be aware that the Corsairs can not be kept in the water with the amas folded.* The Farrier-designed folding system requires the amas tip down and inward as the akas (crossbeams) tip outward. This means the topsides of the amas end up in the water and the topsides will get growth on them. This means you can't keep the boat in a single slip. Most Corsairs are kept either on lifts or on a mooring.

The folding systems of the Dragonfly and Telstar allow the boat to stay in the water with the amas folded. However, the Dragonfly's Swing Wing system extends the length of the boat about 3-5' depending on the boat, and makes it more expensive to keep in a slip.

_The Corsair 24 has been replaced by the Corsair Sprint 750 (7.5 meters)._ I believe this happened last year or the year before. Also, Corsair moved their production offshore to Vietnam a few years ago, and there have been some quality control issues with the boats built in Vietnam as I understand it.

The Corsairs are designed to sail with one ama airborne and tend to be a bit less stable at anchor than the Telstar, which is designed to sail normally with all three hulls in the water. I'm not sure about the Dragonfly 28, as I've not sailed on one yet. 

The Dragonfly and Telstar are centerboard boats, where the Corsairs are daggerboard boats. The advantage of a centerboard is that they kick up if you hit something, daggerboards don't. The daggerboard trunk and daggerboards are susceptible to severe damage if the boat is going fast in a collision.

BTW, Tony Smith (the designer and builder of the Telstar 28) is taking a sabbatical and the Telstar 28 production is currently halted. He is in the process of building a custom Telstar 28 and taking it up to Alaska and sailing down the West Coast of North America.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I sailed on a Corsair 28 earlier this summer. Definitely a screamer. I think there's a video of it in the BFS thread.

However, multis are not for me. I like a challenge.

You ought to look at a Weta too. Small boat - but crazy fast.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I am well aware of the current Corsair vs. Farrier issue  I just used the name as a shortcut and to cover most ground. Since I am not looking for anything newer than 1998 anyway, it's a bit of a moot point in my case (but certainly important to newer boat buyers).

For one thing, that particular issue with "can't be stored with floats folded" is one thing I'd like some confirmation on, for example. I have seen in another location (a web page dedicated to these boats, but of unknown fidelity  ) that they can be stored like that - there was some discussion as to the water marks that would be left on sides of floats and how to deal with that.

To me that's a "make it or break it" issue - absolutely can't store the boat fully unfolded (might get away with half-unfolded, I guess), so I would like perhaps a current owner to speak to it.

Other than that - just general info, again preferably from current owners on things to look for, potential problems to be aware of when looking at used boats etc.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A couple of known issues on the Corsairs, that I found out about when researching what boat to buy.

1) The masts can be dropped by accident fairly easily, especially on the C28 and C31. Two of the five C31s and one of the C28s I had been looking at had been repaired for having the mast dropped. The mast raising on these boats is done using the trailer winch, and requires the boat to be on the trailer. This is usually not an issue on the Corsair 24, since it is a smaller boat and has a lighter, smaller, easier to manage mast.

2) The daggerboard trunks are prone to damage in cases of hard groundings. The daggerboards can also start to split in cases of a hard grounding.

3) The ama attachment points on the main hull can develop leaks and may need to be reinforced/repaired on some boats.

4) On the older Corsair 28s there was an issue regarding the wiring going to the mast IIRC, which was fixed in later models.

5) The rudder design has changed on the boats IIRC. Older models used a vertical lifting cassette rudder design, the newer ones use a kick-up rudder design, which is far less prone to being damaged in a grounding. IIRC, the kickup rudder can be retrofitted to older boats, but I'm not 100% on this. Corrosion with the aluminum cassette was also a problem.

6) Rudder delamination was an issue with the stock rudders on the older Corsair 24s.

7) Another problem with them is rudder ventilation, and many boats were retrofitted with a rudder fence to prevent this issue from occurring. If a Corsair 24 is sailed in high winds and does not have a rudder fence installed, the boat could easily lose steerage if the rudder ventilates. _Please note, this is not an issue on the Telstar, since the rudder is under the hull of the boat and acts as a spade rudder until it is kicked up. The Corsair rudders are aft of the transom.  _

8) The original gudgeons for the rudder on the Corsair 24s were pretty weak and are difficult to find replacements for. AFAIK, even Corsair stopped carrying them.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

SD, thanks - this is very useful info. I can see you are somewhat partial to Telstar 

I like the way Telstar is laid out and designed, but there are only 2 listed for sale now (may be 3) and prices are well above my current boat budget.

I researched some more, and what I am finding suggests that Corsairs can be physically stored with floats (sorry, amas  ) folded. The issue is, evidently, that since sides of amas are in the water, they could get marine growth on them if stored that way for a long time. To me seems like a non-issue - I'd just use bottom-paint on them (probably hard paint, the kind they use on trailerable powerboats, and may be white to make it less obvious) and power wash occasionally. Perhaps I'll find out otherwise if I buy one of these 

My current requirements for a boat are: 
1) very shoal draft
2) small enough to be relatively easy to maintain
3) big enough to install all my instruments and testing gear (and a laptop) - I test my software on board. Also big enough to carry an occasional scuba tank to a reef and let me take a loo break in privacy 

Corsair 27 is still on my list, though I don't like the "center cockpit" - that rear cabin seems poorly thought out. Do you know if Corsair 27 can be steered by the outboard motor? I.e. is the outboard reachable inside that trunk compartment?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While it may seem like I'm partial to the Telstar, I'm actually partial to intelligent designs...  There are a few things on the Telstar that drive me nuts.... but that's for another post.

*IMHO, you'd have to go with a ablative paint if you wanted to put an antifouling on the topsides of the amas*, since they're out of the water a large percentage of the time. If you went with a hard epoxy paint, it would quickly be deactivated as it would be exposed to air for too great a period of time. 

I haven't been on a Corsair 27 in a really long time, and don't remember if the outboard was steerable. I don't believe it is on any of the others, so I'd be surprised if it was on the Corsair 27. Having a steerable outboard when under power is really nice... and the Telstar does...  Again, not biased, just stating the facts-just cause the facts favor the Telstar isn't my fault. 

I've never been a big fan of the aft cabin design on the Corsairs... to get into it-you either have to crawl through a tunnel or climb in directly from the cockpit. In bad weather, opening the hatch to get into the aft cabin doesn't make much sense, but then again, neither does crawling under the cockpit. 

I'd point out that most of the sport trimarans like the Telstars, Corsairs, Dragonflies, Contours, etc., tend to hold value fairly well. Some other boats that might be of interest to you are the Telstar 26/8M, which was Tony Smith's original trimaran design and folded as well, and the Contour series of trimarans. I'm not familiar with the Contours, but IIRC, they folded as well.



brak said:


> SD, thanks - this is very useful info. I can see you are somewhat partial to Telstar
> 
> I like the way Telstar is laid out and designed, but there are only 2 listed for sale now (may be 3) and prices are well above my current boat budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

SD,

Since the issue is folding while stored at a dock, older Telstar 26 won't do - I think it was very marginally "foldable", certainly not in the water.

I know on F-31 the outboard is actually steerable - I saw one just recently. It sits on a transom bracket and handle is reachable. It isn't anything you'd use while really underway, but it helps when navigating in confined space.

From the general looks of it, F-24 and F-28 have outboard on a transom bracket too so I'd guess it is steerable. F-27 has outboard in a very strange contraption whose purpose I don't quite get and it worries me. I haven't actually seen F-27 in person - perhaps I should  

As far as paint goes, I meant the kind of paint that is used on trailerable powerboats - they also spend a lot of time outside. I think hard ablative is what they use and Vivid has very nice looking hard ablatives, including white paint. If I can solve an issue with a gallon of (expensive) paint - I'd be happy.

I'll keep looking for other models that fit the requirements and my budget - thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Brak,

What is the budget? Or, in other words, what are these boats generally going for nowadays?

If the only issue is the amas getting fouled when the akas are folded, would you consider mooring the tri instead?

We once "stood by" while waiting for the Coast Guard to arrive at a flipped Corsair 24. That was in the middle of the night during the Governor's Cup race on Ches Bay, down in the vicinity of the LNG facility.. It was a screamer that night and they ended up pitch-poling.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Brak-

While you might be able to reach back and steer the outboard on a Corsair, it isn't generally recommended and difficult to do in heavy weather. The outboard on the Telstar has a linkage to the tiller that is engaged by slipping a pin into the tiller stock. This allows the TILLER to steer both the rudder and outboard. IMHO, what the Corsairs have is not really a steerable outboard. Most Corsair owners I know have the outboard locked in the centerline position.

As for the Telstar 26, I would agree, that if you need to fold it in the water, it will probably be an issue. I don't remember the specifics of the Contour's folding system, but I don't believe it would work for you, given your specific requirements.

*Have you looked at the Compac series of sailboats. * Some of their boats have fairly shallow drafts and the prices are far more reasonable than most of the multihulls.  Specifically, the *Compac Eclipse* comes to mind, which has a board up draft of 1.5', only a couple inches deeper than the Telstar or Corsairs. At 21' LOA, it is big enough to have the room you need and the facilities you need.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Brak-
> While you might be able to reach back and steer the outboard on a Corsair, it isn't generally recommended and difficult to do in heavy weather.


I understand that. However, it is very useful when maneuvering in close quarters - entering a slip etc. where being able to reach engine "tiller" (may be with extension tube?) would be a bonus. Actually looking at F-27 drawing I think may be it is reachable too, but the more I think of the specs the more I think F-24 would be the right size anyway.



> *Have you looked at the Compac series of sailboats. *


Yep, I considered these and also Seaward - as a trailerable monohull alternative. They won't give me as much versatility in really thin water, but it's an option.

In fact, any small sailboat with a draft of under 3 ft (even non-trailerable) would probably work in a pinch - and there are many options there, if nothing else works out.

I think, though, I am ready for a multihull  I'll see if I can make it work before I fall back to mono-s.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> Brak,
> What is the budget? Or, in other words, what are these boats generally going for nowadays?


I see F-24s listed for around 30K, and F-27 (older ones) for 40K-50K. Then it goes up from there (way up) for newer/bigger models.



> We once "stood by" while waiting for the Coast Guard to arrive at a flipped Corsair 24. That was in the middle of the night during the Governor's Cup race on Ches Bay, down in the vicinity of the LNG facility.. It was a screamer that night and they ended up pitch-poling.


Yep. I think this mostly speaks to the kind of people that *usually* sail these boats. With my cautious sailing style I'll just have to be a disgrace to fast and daring tri. community


----------



## Parclan (Jul 25, 2007)

Used to own a Corsair 28R and really loved it. Handling the outboard was a little tricky at first, but simple once I got the hang of it. The ability to beach the boat was a huge plus. The boats are pretty athletic though, and wet at hull speeds above 10 kts with some chop, and as our crew (family) dynamics changed, bride, kids, and I decided something more sedate was needed until the younger kids were capable of handling another Corsair. The speeds are great, and it has been a challenge to get used to single digit speeds ALL the time now with our mono. And sailing at an angle of heel ALL the time has also been something to get used to. But the interior comforts off-set it - and as you know, every boat is a compromise. If you are in the mood for a multi, then I say DO IT. You will never, ever regret it, but once you do, you'll spend the rest of your life wondering why the rest of the world hasn't got it figured out yet.....


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Just got from someone a picture of F-27 that is being stored in the water folded with float sides painted - actually kinda looks good, they painted a pattern to match waterline that looks like a nice design. So, SD if you care - it looks like this isn't really an issue other than having to use more bottom paint in unusual places.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

brak said:


> I see F-24s listed for around 30K, and F-27 (older ones) for 40K-50K. Then it goes up from there (way up) for newer/bigger models.
> 
> Yep. I think this mostly speaks to the kind of people that *usually* sail these boats. With my cautious sailing style I'll just have to be a disgrace to fast and daring tri. community


I'm actually not positive it was a 24 -- might have been a 27. Anyway, these guys buried a bow on a fast reach, then pitch-poled forward. When we arrived on scene they were sitting on the bottom of the hull, in no real danger, waiting for the CG to come (another boat arrived ahead of us and had radioed for help).

A funny footnote: About ten years later, I bumped into these guys at a bar in Annapolis. We had a good gam.

Probably not in your budget range, but since we're talking about extreme shoal options, I thought I'd mention the Shaolsailer 32. Have you ever seen one? I've been aboard them at the boatshows and was impressed with how commodious thay are. They're built by Shannon Yachts. The concept is a bit like a cross between a catboat and a multi-hull. The cockpit is much like you'd expext on a catamaran -- i.e. huge. Pretty neat boats for those wanting a beachable, shoal draft, cruising monohull:

Shannon Shoalsailer 32


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> I
> Probably not in your budget range, but since we're talking about extreme shoal options, I thought I'd mention the Shaolsailer 32. Have you ever seen one? I've been aboard them at the boatshows and was impressed with how commodious thay are. They're built by Shannon Yachts. The concept is a bit like a cross between a catboat and a multi-hull. The cockpit is much like you'd expext on a catamaran -- i.e. huge. Pretty neat boats for those wanting a beachable, shoal draft, cruising monohull:


I found these a few days ago when searching for other shoal draft options. It's an unusual configuration to say the least and their video of big boat coming up right on a beach is very impressive! Definitely not in my budget or size specs though.


----------



## hobieman21sc (Aug 9, 2010)

I currently own a Corsair Sprint 750. It's basically a F-24 with a little bigger mast. There is a F-24 on my dock also that I go sailing with the owner some. F boats can be sailed conservatively. You notice the one metioned flipping was racing. Racers of these boats push it to the limit. Nice to have a boat that cannot sink. An earlier post said these boats are wet if above 10 knots. I think the key here is that they were doing more than 10 knots. If sailed under 10 knots Corsairs are very dry boats. It is easy to reef the main and keep the speed down. We go sailing a lot of days with the wind blowing 25. I reef the main and keep the speed down to 8 knots. The boat is dry with just a slight (10 degrees) of heel. It can be sailed relaxing in high winds if you reef. If you want to take it easy, you can sail her slow. If you want to go fast, you can push her to higher speeds.

Instead of bottom paint that is expensive and has to be repainted every couple of years. I have a lift in my slip. It has a ballast tank that pumps water in to submerge and out to raise. Lifts the boat out of the water. ON top are bunk boards just like the trailer to hold your boat. No bottom paint required then. 

We spend the weekend on the boat frequently. I think of it as camping on the boat. Bring a coleman stove and cook on the cockpit. My boat has 12' of cockpit on a 24' boat. So the cabin has a V-berth and storage room. We sleep in the V-berth if cold, and on the nets under the stars if warm. 

We sailed 35 nautical miles yesterday in 4 hours. This included stopping three times to swim and eat lunch. Our high speed was 13 knots. We sailed above 10 knots for over half the day. It was a blast.

One of the best the best features of F-boats is the ease of folding the amas. You unscrew 1 bolt per crossbeam (4 bolts whole boat) and pull up on the rear crossbeam. It just folds up easy. My wife folds it by herself. 

The mast raising system is great. If you follow directions it's easy. Corsairs raise and lower the mast a lot more than most other boats because it is so easy to fold them and put them on the trailer. A lot of owners trailer them to the water, raise mast , go sailing for the day, put back on trailer, lower mast and take boat home. They do this every weekend. I prefer a marina slip.

Gregg
Corsair Sprint 750 Owner


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

hobieman21sc said:


> ... I reef the main and keep the speed down to 8 knots....


It's funny to read about keeping speed "down" to 8 knots!!!

In my pitchpole anecdote above, I didn't intend that as a critique of the boat. I recognize these guys were pushing it pretty hard in a race, and it was blowing hard that night too.

Nice write-up!


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, I think I am falling in love with a concept - not good, it interferes with my critical thinking. I do enjoy a fast sail (on a nice day anyway).


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't offer too much help in picking a tri, but I have sailed a F-27 w/ the center cockpit. I would not recommend it unless you were double handing it. Not a lot of room to move around and the cabin is a joke. However, if you want to go stupid fast, like 9 knots close hauled, and low teens on a beam reach (hit 23.5 downwind before we broke it) then this is the boat for you. Downwind in a blow, it's all apparent wind sailing. It's also ridiculously wet. Like standing infront of a fire hose wet. When the breeze is up, it's offshore boots, bibs, gloves, high collar jacket w/ sea hood, and goggles aren't a bad idea either. You don't seem to mind b/c you're going so fast, but something to consider. If you're looking for relaxing flat sailing, this ain't the boat for you.


----------



## hobieman21sc (Aug 9, 2010)

If you want more detailed information about F-24's you should check out the Yahoo Group called F-Boats. Lots of information including discussed the 2 versions of F-24, the Mark 1 with a fixed mast , and the Mark II with rotating wing mast. 

I cannot understand why others are shocked that sailing at mid-teen to 23 knots is wet. Of course high speed is wet. My point is that you can sail them slower and they are dry if sailed at 8 knots. You have the choice to sail faster if you want and you have the wind. 

If you want lots of interior space, this is not the boat for you. If you enjoy experiencing the beauty of outdoors and prefer to spend more time outside viewing the water while enjoying the sail - then this is a great boat.

The tiller is balanced and can be held with almost no pressure even at higher speeds. It will point upwind as high as any boat. It will sail well upwind with the main only. It will tack with main only. It will sail upwind and tack with jib only - although it's not the most comfortable ride with jib only upwind.

I admit, you will probably find the speed can be addictive. I enjoy taking friends for high speed sails when I can. But if the crew is uncomfortable it's easy to take her off warp speed and do relaxed sailing even with strong winds (under 25 knots).

At my marina I'm normally the only boat going out if the wind is blowing over 20 knots. I'm also normally the only one sailing if the wind is under 5 knots. It's great to be able to go out most of the time. 

Gregg
Corsair Sprint 750 Owner


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

I am looking for relaxed flat sailing, actually  Tri owners I spoke to promise that it, like any multihull, can be sailed flat and feels a lot better at anchor. I think, though, that speed is something that should be directly under control - it isn't hard to sail *slow*, I don't mind reefing early and often  Going fast, on the other hand, is not always an option on another boat.

Anyway, I scoured the listings and the specs. It's either this or a small shoal draft monohull. Since I had a few of these in the past - they just don't seem like something I want to try again, unless I have to.

The cockpit space, on the other hand, is an issue and I do think based on specs and photos at least, that F-24 actually has a decently sized cockpit, open at the back - which is a good thing. F-27 seems cramped. In fact, even F-31 has a cockpit that to me seems very undersized. I think they tried to increase interior space - which is a good idea, but not at this cost. 

From experience I found out that I spend most of my sailing time in the cockpit (though I do like to have a shade over my head). I really only go down below to check instruments and, may be, cook when anchored - and sleep, of course. Since long-distance cruising for various reasons is out of my plans in foreseeable future, interior space is not quite so important anymore.


----------



## hobieman21sc (Aug 9, 2010)

Of the 2 versions of F-24, the older F-24 Mark 1 with the fixed mast has a slightly larger cockpit - maybe 6" longer - than the newer Mark II with the rotating mast. You'll also find the older Mark 1 to be priced less.

Good luck on your search. If you find one you want to see and need a checklist of things to look for to judge how good of a condition the boat is in , you can go to the designer Ian Farrier's webpage at Trimaran and Catamaran Designs By Farrier Marine, Inc. he has a detailed list of what to look for to see if the boat has possible issues or damage.

water is life,

Gregg
Corsair Sprint 750 owner


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

So, the search ended with this, in case anyone wonders:









Wish me luck


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Picture no workie.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

brak said:


> So, the search ended with this, in case anyone wonders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Congrats brak! I can attest that those boats do actually go fast. We did 17 knots in a Corsair at the beginning of the summer.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

We did 10 kts on a sail trial with fairly light wind. I actually had to work pretty hard to keep it under 8 (I don't think I feel very comfortable going much faster yet - got to get used to moving fast  ).


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations. Apparently you weathered Earl without too many problems.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

zz4gta said:


> Picture no workie.


I can't attach a picture here. I think photo hosting site is being flaky - but it should work eventually.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Brak,

Looks nice, congrats!

Is it a 24?


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> Brak,
> 
> Looks nice, congrats!
> 
> Is it a 24?


Yes, it is an F-24 mk1. It's a slightly older one (1993 built) - but I like it all the same. Getting myself morally ready to sail real fast.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats Brak.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

Right on


----------



## Nacra52 (Oct 24, 2010)

A friend bought one and loved it. Sailed it on the Columbia river. F-24 MkII I believe. He was also a glider pilot. Sweet boat, nothing else really like it. Almost as fast as a big beach cat, but able to be taken further from shore. But you'll want a wet suit to sail it.


----------



## dmurray (Aug 8, 2002)

Congratulations on your purchase. They are really incredible boats and once you gain some confidence with it, tons of fun. I didn't read the entire thread but expect that by now you have figured out or experienced the key features of the boat. Try the Corsair 242 forum where there is lots of owner expertise.

I have a 2005 MkII, which although somewhat different in many respects, is largely the same sailing experience. Let me know if you have any questions about sailing or maintaining your boat. Happy to try to answer them.

I will make a significant life transition to retirement in the next six months and plan to move from he Caribbean back to NA where my sailing will be focused on living aboard my CS30 part time. My Corsair 242 is now for sale.

Doug


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Now Brak if she doesn't have a spinnaker get one...My F31 used to almost literally fly when we popped the 1000 sq ft spinnaker.

When I quit cruising, about age 80, the first thing I am going to do is buy another Corsair, but it will not be a heavy rotating aluminum mast on a F31... raising and lowering that was far more frightening than the 1000 sq ft spinnaker in 15-20 knots of wind.

Enjoy Phil


----------



## Colorado Gypsy (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello all- Thought I'd revive this old thread as I bought a F-24 mk, and read this thread many times before doing so. A few observations:

1) Like all have said, it's not a wet boat unless going over 10 knots. Most of the time people can hang out on the nets and soak in the sun, even on the downwind side! Many passengers appreciate the lack of heeling too (that is indeed offset by the wetness in big chop but I just don't take certain folks out in big chop anyway).

2) Man I love being able to bring it into shore- it would be a pain ferrying people out to the mooring where I have it.

3) I love all the outside room that the large cockpit and nets provide. I mostly daysail with occasional overnight and it's perfect for that. The smaller cabin would be an issue for multiday sails where you want to be inside a lot, but I don't. 

4) I love being able to go nearly as fast as the wind- easy to do 8-9 knots in light to moderate wind where not yet whitecapping. Reef conservatively and heavy winds will not cause you any risk of capsizing. The ability to go out when winds and seas are low and still cruise right along at a good clip is key!

5) I chose the mk-I over mk-II or 750 not just because of price (ok I probably would take a newer 750 if price were close!), but because: 1) it has a larger cockpit/smaller & shorter cabin than the mk-II- easy to see over the cabin from the cockpit without goosenecking! 2) it has a centerboard instead of a daggerboard- wouldn't be as good for racing where eaking out every .1 knot counts but I don't care about that, and I like the security of knowing it could bounce up if I did hit something.

6) The 24 is a good single handed boat- perhaps especially since you can lift the rudder and steer with the motor (that mounts on the transom) from the cabin- that's how I come into the beach each time. 

Anyway, zero regrets of getting this boat vs a monohull- would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------

